# Trawlermen given Cod War payouts (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Business Secretary Lord Mandelson is making compensation payments to trawlermen involved in the Cod Wars of the 1970s.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

Would it be cynical of me to wonder why this is happening now, thirty-odd years after the event, but in the run-up to a general election?


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Kept that one on ice for thirty years?


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

How is it that they only ever seem to mention the Cod Wars of the 70's?
I think it was 1958 when HMS Lagos broke the record for the trip from Chatham to Langanes Point when we were ordered to make "all dispatch" to Iceland at the start of the first Cod war, 30+ knots all the way. Having got there we were virtually useless until the RFA arrived to top us up.
Also did 2 more patrols in the early 60"s aboard HMS Chaplet, yet never see those early times mentioned. Is there some politically driven reason for this? Other than most if not all of the fishermen active at that time are no longer on the voters lists.


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

*How is it that they only ever seem to mention the Cod Wars of the 70's?*

Indeed - perhaps I should be slapping in for compensation for two weeks' leave forfeited in August/September 1959 to get up to Iceland in HMS VENUS - yes, I know .... I can still remember Skipper Turner who was on board as our liaison with the trawlers, as well as a memorable visit to the BOSTON JADE.

In any case, I suspect that the compensation referred to by Gaylord Mandelson relates to those who lost their livelihood as a result of the government of the day giving it away to Iceland.

Jack

PS Good old BBC - some distant water trawler in the photograph!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

treeve said:


> Kept that one on ice for thirty years?


Just like quality cod?


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Very late coming but those men deserve every penny they get. The way they were treated by the government and trawler owners was nothing more than scandalous. To be denied redundancy payouts because they were classed as 'casual labour' was a disgrace. Many of those trawlermen spent their whole working life at sea and hardly missed a trip.


----------



## rcraig (Nov 11, 2007)

Peter Fielding said:


> Would it be cynical of me to wonder why this is happening now, thirty-odd years after the event, but in the run-up to a general election?


Possibly. There must be very few votes in it and frankly, seamen and fishermen are only considered of value for a news story if they are dead or dying, and then only in a week where there is little news available.

You are of much more value if you are in the RN. At least sunken warships are treated as war graves. Why not merchant ships? Always wondered.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

I guess for the same reason that civilians that got killed by bombs during the Blitz dont appear on Cenotaphs.
They are not employed by the Government to go into harms way and fight to right something that politicians should be able to settle thru diplomatic means.
Warships are owned by the Government and therefore the Government can declare then as such. Merchant ships are the property of the owner until such times as they are declared salvage.
If you feel that way and wish to be thought of as valuable by those other than you family, you always had the option of joining the RN.


----------

